#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Paranormal Phenomena >  >  >  Paranormal Searchers: At Dragon Con

## parasearchers

Currently Kevin Bingham of Paranormal Searchers is off at Dragon Con, the world's largest Science Fiction Convention. Dragon Con (also Dragon*Con) is a North America multigenre convention, held annually in Atlanta, Georgia. The 30,000-plus-member convention takes over a six-square block area of downtown Atlanta near Centennial Olympic Park, and is hosted by a 1500-member volunteer staff. Dragon Con has hosted the 1990 Origins Game Fair and the 1995 North American Science Fiction Convention (NASFiC). Like many World Fantasy Conventions, it is operated by a private corporation, and was the subject of considerable controversy by a small segment of SMOF fandom in 1995 [2] when it was scheduled on Labor Day Weekend, often a date for domestic Worldcons. Since its inception in 1987, it raises thousands of dollars each year for local and national charities and since 2003.

He is conducting interviews of people involved In the Paranormal. Interviews will be forthcoming. Please remember we are a new site and we now have several episodes in the pipe being prepped for your viewing.

[Link]

----------


## Balam_del_Monte

i envy you. i want to attend badly.

----------


## parasearchers

We flipped a coin and Kevin got to go. I am stuck prepping the team for a Haunted House investigation in a week and a half. We will be doing an overnighter in a reputedly haunted one, in the middle of the desert in New Mexico. 

Sigh, in our first episode we ended hiking 23 miles to find that altar/site. I seem to be getting all the rough stuff. My damned luck :P By god I will be making Dragon Con next year though! 

Lancelot

----------

